# Advanced SQ Seminar - Oklahoma Style!!!



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

For anyone interested in learning as much as possible about designing, installing, and tuning great sounding car audio systems, we're going to be presenting the two-day Advanced Sound Quality Seminar in our M.S.E. facility in a couple of weeks here in Bixby, OK (on the southern edge of Tulsa). 

We've got two attendance options set up for this seminar:

*Option 1:* Two consecutive Sundays, March 29 & April 5, for those near Tulsa that can only attend on Sundays. 

*Option 2: *Saturday/Sunday, April 4 & 5, for those that can attend both days in a single weekend.

We start at 9:00 AM each day, and usually wrap up around 6:00 PM each day, depending on hwo deep everyone wants to get into the topics.

At the bottom of this post is the basic outline for the class. We cover everything from the human hearing system through final system tuning. It's 30+ years of learning, experience, research, etc, all crammed into two days, and it's more information than you'll find anywhere else, regardless of how long you look and research.

Reduced rate pricing for this class is $475 per person.

If you are interested in attending, please give us a call or shoot me an e-mail, and I can send you the flyer and outline via e-mail.

(918) 810-2535
[email protected]

If you are serious about high-performance sound quality car audio, we promise you, attending the ASQS will be a very smart investment in advancing your skills, tuning techniques, and overall knowledge. We're very comfortable in saying just ask those that have attended previous seminars. 

Let us know if you want to attend this one, or if you are interested in future seminars.


*Advanced Sound Quality Seminar - Two-day Curriculum*

*Introduction and Overview *
Why Do We Do What We Do???
Seminar Curriculum Overview
What Really Matters… 

*The Many Parts of Music *
Definitions and Terms
Instruments and Vocalists
Amplified and Un-Amplified Performances
Performance Venues: Studios, Clubs, Concert Halls, Etc.
The Emotional Involvement - What is it about the music that gets our blood pumping?

*Our Audio Reference *
The standard with which we compare audio system performance 
What is an appropriate reference, and how do we get one?
Live Performances
Live vs. Recorded Music
The Recording and How It Affects What We Hear
The Listening Room and Environment 
Near-field, Far-field, Car-field?
The Sound Reproduction System - Studio, Home Audio, Headphone Systems, Etc.
So what is the “perfect” reference system?
Listening Critically to Recordings

*Using Your Ears 101 *
A simple setup to teach yourself how to recognize acoustical problems
Equalization, crossovers, Signal delay, etc.
Comparison of analyzer measurement techniques with adjustments made by ear

*Tools, Tools, Tools……. *
CDs and Software
Acoustical Analyzers: (RTA, TEF, etc) How they work, how to use them, how to interpret the data 
Other useful tools – oscilloscope, Radio Shack amplifier, DVM, etc.
Books, Articles, the Internet, and other sources of “information”
Your Ears - Definitely the most important and effective tool in your arsenal!!!!!
Using the Tools Most Effectively
Analyzing the Data

*The Human Hearing System* 
Why We Hear What We Hear
Anatomy and how each part of the hearing system contributes to the aural experience
Do We All Hear the Same Things?
Hearing loss and how it affects what we can hear
Frequency Threshold Shift (a.k.a Listening Fatigue)
How We Localize Sounds – Spatial Responses
Localization Demonstrations
What is Ambience, anyway???
Perception of Frequency Response
Loudness Effects
Psycho-Acoustics
Distortion – How much is too much? 

*The Vehicle’s Acoustical Environment *
Defining the Problem Areas
Reflective surfaces, absorptive surfaces, cats and dogs living together….
Near Field vs. Far Field – What do we really have?
Pathlength, pathlength, pathlength
Relative locations of tweeters, mids, and other drivers
Comb filtering, and other acoustical issues
Reflections Good and Bad…

*Acoustical Treatments *
What’s the purpose?
Types of Acoustical Treatments
Basic Acoustical Treatment Philosophy
Controlling “Bad” Reflections 
Controlling Speaker Dispersion Patterns
Recognizing and Finding Reflections
Diffusion

*Car Audio System Design *
Vehicle Selection – If you have a choice
Important vehicle interior considerations
Basic System Configuration
Two-seat vs One-seat system designs
How many speakers are really needed?
What are your goals for the system?
What are you willing to give up to attain your goals?
How Far Are You Willing to Go?
Equipment Selection Questions
Speaker Locations - General Philosophy
Speaker Locations – Specific Recommendations and Techniques for all speakers

*Speaker Placement Experiments and Testing*
(This is a very extensive part of the curriculum, and must be covered in great detail with lots of time dedicated to hands and ears on demos and experimentation)

*Enclosure design, size, and construction considerations*

*Component Selection *
Signal Processors
Front Stage Speakers
Subwoofers
Mid-Bass Drivers (if needed)
Everything Else…

*System Level Setting and Gain Structure*
What is it?
Why is it so important?
The Important Factors
Tools Needed
The Steps on How to Do It

*System Tuning Tips and Techniques *
Crossovers
Equalizers
Signal Delay
Dynamic processors
Multi-channel specific tuning
Using psycho-acoustics to your advantage

*Speaker/Enclosure Frequency Response Testing *
Consistent and realistic measurement techniques
Interpreting the data
A realistic approach to addressing some response problems
Transfer function testing and measurements

*The Listener/System Interface *
Keep it simple
Make it easy to deal with
Ear/Hand coordination
Computers and analyzers are great, but learn to trust your ears!

*Competition Specific Topics *
Installation Presentation
RTA / SPL Tuning and adjustments
Photo Book guidelines
Specific rules interpretations

*Additional Topics Determined by the Class*
You name the topic, and we’ll get into as much detail as desired
__________________


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

Having attended a previous one of Mark's events I have to say its well worth the time and the investment. You will walk away having learned something no matter if your a beginner or grizzled vet. Also like the Foosman, Mark's wife bakes fantastic brownies!


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Brownies are a requirement anytime SQ folks get together.


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a reminder for those that will be attending the SQ Seminar this weekend...

The SQ Seminar is this weekend! 

See you there!


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

can we get one in the okc area next time. I would love to jooin


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

whats up with LA??? no love....


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

NO SHYIT


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> whats up with LA??? no love....





atsaubrey said:


> NO SHYIT


And that's Los Angeles not Louisiana.


----------

